# HP x2301 Hintergrundbeleuchtung (?)



## Katastrophal (21. Juli 2012)

Heyho,
ich hab schon seid einiger Zeit den HP x2301 Backlit LED Monitor. Aber jetzt bin ich auf die schlaue Idee gekommen(^^) dass es ja auch eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat und ich würde diese jetzt gerne anschalten. Leider find ich weder auf der CD, noch im Menü oder Handbuch die Möglichkeit dazu, hab natürlich auch nach einem Schalter oder Knopf geschaut. Hoffe mal, ihr könnt mir helfen^^...danke.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juli 2012)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> Heyho,
> ich hab schon seid einiger Zeit den HP x2301 Backlit LED Monitor. Aber jetzt bin ich auf die schlaue Idee gekommen(^^) dass es ja auch eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat und ich würde diese jetzt gerne anschalten. Leider find ich weder auf der CD, noch im Menü oder Handbuch die Möglichkeit dazu, hab natürlich auch nach einem Schalter oder Knopf geschaut. Hoffe mal, ihr könnt mir helfen^^...danke.


 Ich glaube es ist gar nicht möglich das LED-Backlight ein- oder auszuschalten. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kann man bei den TFTs der X-Black Serie von Sony die Hintergrundbeleuchtung manuell regulieren.

Oder hast du irgendwo gelesen, dass man es bei deinem HP Monitor auch kann?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2012)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> dass es ja auch eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat und ich würde diese jetzt gerne anschalten


 
Äh - wenn du am Monitor was siehts dann ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an


----------



## chbdiablo (21. Juli 2012)

Du kannst wie bei jedem Monitor die Helligkeit verändern, dann wird das Bild eben heller oder dunkler.
Wenn du aber die Beleuchtung ganz ausschaltest, dann siehst du nix mehr - ohne Licht auch kein Bild.
Ich musste früher mal bei Werksdisplays massenhaft die Beleuchtung wechseln, das war ein Krampf


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (25. Juli 2012)

Die LEDs sind die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Ein und ausschalten kann man die mit dem Power Knopf oder einer geeigneten Steckerleiste.


----------

